# Bachlauf Bepflanzung



## chr1z (2. Juli 2007)

Hallo nochmal.

Für unseren Teich wollen wir dann ebenfalls noch einen Bachlauf anlegen.
wie sollten man diesen Bepflanzen?
Unser Ziel ist die Wasserreinigung durch Pflanzen.

Welche könntet ihr da empfehlen?

__ Schilf???


Filteraufbau:
schwerkraft_>
-> Pumpenkammer --> uv lampe -> center vortex -> bachlauf zum Teich

Sinnvoll?


----------



## karsten. (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: Bachlauf Bepflanzung*



			
				chr1z schrieb:
			
		

> ..........
> 
> Unser Ziel ist die Wasserreinigung durch Pflanzen.
> 
> ...




Hallo

um DIE Aufgabe dem Bachlauf allein erledigen zu lassen ,
brauchst Du aber ein richtig großes Grundstück   

 

oder Du legst Ihn gleich als Algenfilter an 

dann gehts auch kürzer !  


ansonsten hab ich hier bei den Patentrecherchen mal was interessantes gelesen

auf Recherche gehen Suchwort >>Bachlauf<<  

(Doppelstöckiger Bachlauf für Gartenteiche mit Klarwassergarantie 
Anmelder	PA	 Fischzucht Borchert - Koi Centrum Nord e.K., 27419 Sittensen, DE  
Erfinder	IN	 Borchert, Bruno, 27419 Sittensen, DE  )

(unten pdf Datei )


die üblichen Bachkonstruktionen tragen mehr Nährstoffe ein als aus.  
und sind eher was fürs Auge und um nach dem Filter das Wasser wieder in den Teich zu bekommen........  

oder meintest Du einen Bodenfilter 
mit anschließendem Bachlauf ?

mfG


----------



## Yvonne Mietze (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: Bachlauf Bepflanzung*

Ich denke, du meinst so eine Art Bachlauf / Pflanzgraben / Pflanzenfilter
damit der Nährstoffgehalt möglischst aufgezehrt wird?

Das will ich mir auch bauen  

Guck mal [DLMURL="https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/forum/glossary.php?s=&do=searchresults&search=sumpf-s&searchoptions=3"]Hier im Sumpflauf[/DLMURL] und [DLMURL="https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/forum/glossary.php?s=&do=searchresults&search=ufergraben-s&searchoptions=3"]Hier beim Ufergraben[/DLMURL] nach Pflanzen, die besonders viele Nährstoffe ziehen.

Ich will das bei mir so gestallten, dass ich im Hintergrund __ Iris / __ Froschlöffel / __ Wasserfenchel pflanze, dann das "Flussbett" baue, mir 2 kleinen Stauseen, und vorne dann "__ Bodendecker mit nassen Füssen" wie die __ Brunnenkresse oder Sumpfklee.


----------



## thias (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: Bachlauf Bepflanzung*

Hallo,

das sind 2 grundsätzlich andere Dinge.

Ein Bachlauf ist nur etwas fürs Auge, selbst der vielgerühmte Sauerstoffeintrag ist Quatsch (bei Teichen mit ordentlich Pflanzen wird der Sauerstoff ausgetrieben!).
Ich habe trotzdem einen Bach  

Ein Filtergraben ist dann etwas anderes, der ist dicht bepflanzt. Am effektivsten holen Unterwasserpflanzen die Nährstoffe heraus (über Blätter). __ Schilf usw. tun das nur über die Wurzel und der Wurzelbereich ist nicht so gut mit Wasser durchströmt (es sei denn, man baut einen durchströmten Kiesfilter). Über Wurzeln wird ansonsten mehr der abgelagerte Mulm abgebaut.


----------



## midnite (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: Bachlauf Bepflanzung*

Hallo,

sicher, wie thias sagt, Bachlauf ist nur fürs Auge. Aber trotzdem kann mann es bepflanzen  . 
Was für Pflanzen "überleben" hängt davon ab wie tief ist es, bleibt wasser drinn wenn die Pumpe abgeschaltet wird oder läuft es trocken, Wassergeschwindigkeit und und und...: 

Probieren geht über studieren :beeten: 


Gruß,

Tom


----------



## chr1z (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: Bachlauf Bepflanzung*



			
				karsten. schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo
> 
> um DIE Aufgabe dem Bachlauf allein erledigen zu lassen ,
> brauchst Du aber ein richtig großes Grundstück
> ...



ehr in richtung um das wasser wieder in den teich zu bekommen.


----------



## chr1z (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: Bachlauf Bepflanzung*

Welche Pflanzen habt den ihr so im Bachlauf?


----------



## Teichguide (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: Bachlauf Bepflanzung*

Hallo Bachlauf-Freunde,
bei mir wächst __ Wasserminze, Gauklerblume, __ Hahnenfuß, __ Bachnelkenwurz, Sumpf-__ Vergißmeinicht und ein paar Binsenarten sehr üppig.
Im Randbereich verhelfen Primelarten, __ Pfennigkraut und __ Nelken zu einem natürlicheren Aussehen.

Ein Tip: Mein Bachlauf wurde komplett mit Lava angelegt. Hierdurch wachsen Pflanzen gut ein und die "Filterwirkung" ist höher als bei gröberem Gestein oder Kies.

Entgegen vieler Zweifler was die Reinigungskraft eines Bachlaufes angeht, halte ich hier sehr viel von. Mein Teich ist allerdings zusätzlich mit einem Pflanzenfilter angelegt.

Gruß
TJ


----------



## Eugen (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: Bachlauf Bepflanzung*

Hi,

ich habe einen 10 - 11m langen Bachlauf,der recht zugewachsen ist.
Neben den von Teichguide genannten wächst bei mir noch __ Sumpfdotterblume,Frauenmantel,__ Blutweiderich uam.
im bzw am Rand des Bachlaufs.
Das Gefälle beträgt ca. 3% und der Bach mündet in ein kleines Becken,das mit __ Binsen und Zyperngras voll ist,bevor er in den Hauptteich läuft.

Schon letztes Jahr hab ich den Leitwert des Wassers "oben" und "unten" gemessen. Ein Unterschied war nicht großartig zu erkennen.
Am Beginn +/- 280, am Auslauf +/- 280 (Durchschnittswerte von mehreren Messungen)
Auch andere, gern gemessene Wasserwerte ändern sich nicht.

Ein gut bepflanzter Teich bringt da auf Dauer wesentlich mehr.


----------



## jochen (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: Bachlauf Bepflanzung*

Hallo Eugen,

Nur meine Gedanken dazu, ich will nicht behaupten das sie stimmen.

In Teichen die viele User von uns angelegt haben, wird das Wasser bei einer zusätzlichen Filterung immer im Kreis gedreht, also ich meine damit der Teich ist ein geschlossenes System.

Nur wir bieten eben relativ riesige Flächen, eben im Filter, im Bodenfilter, im Pflanzteich, im Substrat etc. zusätzlich an, an denen sich die Bakterien ansiedeln können.

Das Ganze vereinfacht gesehen ist aber eine Fläche, in einen geschlossenen System. 
Ich glaube daher kaum das die Wasserwerte vor einen biologischen Filter und nach einen biologischen Filter große Unterschiede haben, das sie dadurch verbessert werden ist natürlich ohne Frage.

Die Gedanken sind mir eben nur so durch den Kopf geschossen, als ich den Beitrag gelesehen habe, ob es so ist weiß ich nicht...:?


----------



## midnite (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: Bachlauf Bepflanzung*

Hallo,

Filterwirkung hin oder her, meinem Bachlauf (ca. 5,0m) habe ich rein aus "Augenfänger" angelegt  

Allerlei planzen wachsen sehr gut darin wie z.B. Tannenwedel, __ Bachbunge ein paar __ binsen und eine Planzenart den ich noch gar nicht kenne  

Aber wenn sie Blüht, find ich raus   


Gruß,

Tom


----------



## chr1z (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Bachlauf Bepflanzung*

In welches substrat sollte man die pflanzen im Bachlauf einpflanzen?
Blähton + sand + kies?
okay?
was nehmt ihr?


----------



## Annett (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: Bachlauf Bepflanzung*

Moin,

also Blähton geht Dir bestimmt "den Bach runter". 

Wenn man da ungebrochenen nimmt und ihn nicht beschwert, schwimmt er auf... 
Ich würde Kies nehmen... natürlich ne feinere Körnung als 16-32.


----------



## Eugen (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: Bachlauf Bepflanzung*

Pflanzen in Blähton setzten ??

Sand,Kies oder Erde.
Hängt wohl auch von der Fliessgeschwindigkeit und dem Gefälle des Baches ab.
Ich hab alles drei bei mir drin.


----------



## thias (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: Bachlauf Bepflanzung*

Hallo,

ich habe bei mir Kies 0-200 drin, das wirkt, denke ich ganz natürlich...

 

...muss nur noch etwas zuwachsen.


----------



## chr1z (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: Bachlauf Bepflanzung*

thx für die antworten.

thias der bachlauf gefällt mir.


----------

